# one of the missionaries from our church..



## BJClark (Jul 7, 2009)

has helped start up this company to help support his mission's work and to help the local Christians in that area of the world..

I figured the coffee shop was a good place to put this...however, if the mods feel it should be moved..go ahead and move it..

Tanduk Coffee Company


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 7, 2009)

cool, can you put me in contact with him?

Will naming him as a "missionary" affect his platform for ministry in his present location?

Does he have literacy workers that desire to be sent to other parts of his country of service (I know several places of 99% illiteracy, where we have sent 2 teachers, but that is far from enough)?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 7, 2009)

We have similar coffee endeavors going on in this area. It works very well. The only caution is that it should also benefit the community in general, not only believers, lest the churches fill up with rice Christians. Being a believer should not be a condition of having one's coffee bought at a fair price.


----------



## BJClark (Jul 7, 2009)

Leslie;



> We have similar coffee endeavors going on in this area. It works very well. The only caution is that it should also benefit the community in general, not only believers, lest the churches fill up with rice Christians. Being a believer should not be a condition of having one's coffee bought at a fair price.



no, it does not benefit only believers it benefits the community as a whole, but helps support his work.


----------

